# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  What is berried shrimp?

## deone

Hi all,

I'm a newbie at keeping shrimp, I do have afew questions to ask about shrimps.

What are berried shrimps?
Do i need a chiller for my sakura shrimps? I keep them with neon tetras.

Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## xconnect.

Berried means the shrimp got eggs. And depends on your budget and your tank size

----------


## deone

Thanks for the info!
Anyways, I think my tank is a 3feet long tank.
I have 5 sakura shrimps which I have bought at C328 and 30 neon tetras.
How much does a cheap chiller cost?

----------


## Loudness

sakura can be kept without chiller, as long as the temp dont go above 28 degreeC. just a few fan will do. i think you need to worry about ur sakura got eaten by the tetras than buying a chiller.

----------


## Humble

> sakura can be kept without chiller, as long as the temp dont go above 28 degreeC. just a few fan will do. i think you need to worry about ur sakura got eaten by the tetras than buying a chiller.


Yup, Sakura can be kept without a chiller. Fans will help you to keep them comfortable. 

It's either shrimps or fish, better don't mix. Just imagine, 30 predators swimming around.

----------


## deone

Whoa, the neon tetras would attack the shrimps?
Fish store auntie says ok to keep them together damnit ><

----------


## Yany

Actually, it would be OK if you have plenty of hiding places for the sakura. I too have a 3ft planted tank (low tech - only lighting and filter) with lots of moss and my initial 10 shrimps is now more than 50! I see red everywhere and of different sizes. 

I have different species of fishes inclusive of cardinals and tetras numbering close to 40 and still the shrimps are breading. Just make sure there is sufficient hiding places and the shrimps would be fine. :-)

----------


## deone

> Actually, it would be OK if you have plenty of hiding places for the sakura. I too have a 3ft planted tank (low tech - only lighting and filter) with lots of moss and my initial 10 shrimps is now more than 50! I see red everywhere and of different sizes. 
> 
> I have different species of fishes inclusive of cardinals and tetras numbering close to 40 and still the shrimps are breading. Just make sure there is sufficient hiding places and the shrimps would be fine. :-)


Hey Yany, thanks for making me feel better!
I thought my shrimps were gonna die anytime soon! HA!
I have some hiding place, a driftwood and some java moss with a cave. Not alot but I'm gonna expand thou.
I think i would have to get proper lighting, because right now, I'm using a spotlight, the plants don't seems to grow with this light.
I would also need a male shrimp. The neon tetras don't seems to harress the shrimps, at times they just stare at the shrimps LOL!

----------


## Loudness

sounds like u just set up the tank? did u cycle it?

----------


## deone

> sounds like u just set up the tank? did u cycle it?


I just bought a aquarium light for the tank from C328! Uncle damn not helpful lol!
Yea i did cycle for 5 days

----------


## Loudness

> I just bought a aquarium light for the tank from C328! Uncle damn not helpful lol!
> Yea i did cycle for 5 days


5 days is not enough for shrimps, may be a bit risky for ur tetra too. usually it takes 1mth to 2mth to fully cycled a tank. (mine too 3mths)
cant reallly blame the uncle, c328 is just too busy. can try non peak time or Y618, i find the uncle very helpful, always see him helping new guy on how to set up tank.

do update on ur tank  :Smile:

----------


## deone

> 5 days is not enough for shrimps, may be a bit risky for ur tetra too. usually it takes 1mth to 2mth to fully cycled a tank. (mine too 3mths)
> cant reallly blame the uncle, c328 is just too busy. can try non peak time or Y618, i find the uncle very helpful, always see him helping new guy on how to set up tank.
> 
> do update on ur tank


Thanks for the tip!
Just wanted to have a simple tank actually, but the fishes and shrimps are doing fine inside for now. I can tell that the auntie and uncle at C328 is damn busy, they always put on a glum face haha!

Probably will upload a pic of my tank soon. Just a pretty low tech tank with a cheap filter and lighting.
Would slowly upgrade if I have the money haha!
Do you feed your shrimps? I have not feed my shrimps at all till now, just feed my tetras.

----------


## Loudness

yup. i do feed my shrimps. mosura would be a better product, but i'm on tight budget so i just get hikari crab cuisine($4 only) and frozen blood worm, my shrimps love it. rmb to have starve them once a week.

----------


## hyun007

Don't worry about Neon Tetra with Sakura.

You need to make sure you have driftwood/bogwoord and plenty of moss for the Sakura for them to hide and feed on.

I have Neon Tetra and Galaxy with Fire Red and the Fire Red still breed like no tomorrow.

----------


## deone

> Don't worry about Neon Tetra with Sakura.
> 
> You need to make sure you have driftwood/bogwoord and plenty of moss for the Sakura for them to hide and feed on.
> 
> I have Neon Tetra and Galaxy with Fire Red and the Fire Red still breed like no tomorrow.


Hi thanks for your info! I have another problem now.
I just bought some food for my shrimps, however the tetras seems to snatch the food away from the shrimps. I do believe my shrimps are doing fine with the amount of algae in the tank.
Maybe I should give out some tetras.

----------


## gid

if my sakura is berried, does it mean that the eggs are already fetilised?

I bought a pack of 5 sakuras from c328 and they are all females, most of them are berried. im wondering if i need a male to fertilise these eggs, or have they been fetilised already?

----------


## Emokidz

The eggs have already been fertilised. So you can look forward to some shrimplets soon. : )

----------


## gid

oh yay, serious?  :Smile: 

good good, i was at first quite worried cos all the five shrimps in the packet were female... dunno where to find a male to fetilise the eggs.

now lets hope that some of the males from the eventual hatchlings will survive.

----------


## deone

> oh yay, serious? 
> 
> good good, i was at first quite worried cos all the five shrimps in the packet were female... dunno where to find a male to fetilise the eggs.
> 
> now lets hope that some of the males from the eventual hatchlings will survive.


Congrats! Went to C328 but can't seems to find any berried shrimp!
Went to Yishun LFS and got 5 berried shrimps, hope they do fine and have some offsprings!

----------


## cheetf

> Congrats! Went to C328 but can't seems to find any berried shrimp!
> Went to Yishun LFS and got 5 berried shrimps, hope they do fine and have some offsprings!


Please don't buy any more shrimps until your tank is fully cycled. Even though they are just shrimps they are still lives. If you didn't know any better because there was no information that is one thing, but you have more than enough information nowadays plus you even have someone telling you that your tank needs to be cycled longer.

----------


## hyun007

> Hi thanks for your info! I have another problem now.
> I just bought some food for my shrimps, however the tetras seems to snatch the food away from the shrimps. I do believe my shrimps are doing fine with the amount of algae in the tank.
> Maybe I should give out some tetras.


A fish usually tear it foods up(if large than it mouth) and some of these bit and pieces ended up as shrimp food.
As long as there are plants and moss in the tank, it should provide enough for your shrimp.

Just look at the shit tube, if it is black, your shrimps are eating well.

How many shrimps do you have have?
You can also feed the shrimp algae wafer, the Neon does not like it.
If you have less than 10 shrimps, just break the algae wafer into pieces and offer one small tiny piece.

----------


## deone

> A fish usually tear it foods up(if large than it mouth) and some of these bit and pieces ended up as shrimp food.
> As long as there are plants and moss in the tank, it should provide enough for your shrimp.
> 
> Just look at the shit tube, if it is black, your shrimps are eating well.
> 
> How many shrimps do you have have?
> You can also feed the shrimp algae wafer, the Neon does not like it.
> If you have less than 10 shrimps, just break the algae wafer into pieces and offer one small tiny piece.


I have exactly 10 shrimps, i notice that the neons stopped eating the shrimp food, i think they hate it LOL.

----------


## gid

yea i have a tank with tetra and shrimps too, plus otos

i feed two types of wafer.

(Hikari Tropical): bigger wafers that were originally meant for otos: all the otos, tetras, and shrimps go crazy for it

(Ocean Nutrition) smaller sesame-seed size algae pellets for shrimps: only my shrimps eat it

----------

